# OT: I'm moving to Houston



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

My lovely wife, family and myself are moving to Houston in January. She will be working in the Galleria area and I will be going jobless. Just wondering if anyone had any suggestions on where we should look for a home? We would like to be somewhere close to her employer so commute time isn't too horrible (Maybe no more than 45 minutes each way). We are hoping to pay cash for the house so we want to keep the price at or around 200k. We have 3 kids so we need a fairly decent sized home. 

Your serious input would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> My lovely wife, family and myself are moving to Houston in January. She will be working in the Galleria area and I will be going jobless. Just wondering if anyone had any suggestions on where we should look for a home? We would like to be somewhere close to her employer so commute time isn't too horrible (Maybe no more than 45 minutes each way). We are hoping to pay cash for the house so we want to keep the price at or around 200k. We have 3 kids so we need a fairly decent sized home.
> 
> Your serious input would be gratefully appreciated.


 $200,000 won't get you alot of space if you are looking for a house near the Galleria. I definitely think you should check out the organized communities in places like Sugarland (very popular) and West Houston (Katy, Cinco Ranch). You should be able to get a solid 2 story home, 4 bedroom home with $200-220,000 in these places.

The drives would be around 15-20 minutes from Sugarland and 30-35 from West Houston in non-traffic hours, and anywhere from 45-60 during traffic. If you use a toll road, Westpark, from West Houston (or Kelliwood, Seven Meadows, etc.) you can get to the Galleria in 25 minutes during traffic hours. Roads should start speeding up by next year though, as they are widening I-10 right now.

Sugarland: http://www.ci.sugar-land.tx.us/

Cinco Ranch: http://www.cincoranch.com/

Seven Meadows: http://www.sevenmeadows.com/ (pretty new area, some undeveloped land)

These are all family-oriented places with great schools for the most part.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the schools in the areas mrc mentioned are great too. i used to live in katy (kelliwood) and went to Taylor high school. its considered one of the top schools in the state. the entire katy district is good though. i would try to get zoned for taylor high school, then cinco ranch high school. sugarland also has a good reputation.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Katy or Sugarland for $200k. I grew up in Katy. I-10 will give you hell going to work though.The schools are good in Katy.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> the schools in the areas mrc mentioned are great too. i used to live in katy (kelliwood) and went to Taylor high school. its considered one of the top schools in the state. the entire katy district is good though. i would try to get zoned for taylor high school, then cinco ranch high school. sugarland also has a good reputation.


haha you went to taylor too?? what year did you graduate?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

sherwin said:


> haha you went to taylor too?? what year did you graduate?


i just graduated ('05). my sisters graduated in 04, 02, and 01. you?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I think sugarland would be a better fit for your wife because its closer to her work place and there is less traffic. Katy means I-10, I-10 means hell.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i just graduated ('05). my sisters graduated in 04, 02, and 01. you?


I was 03.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I might make my own thread like this shortly, look into the Pearland area, I think that's gona work for me, not too far from downtown but far enough and it's not near as far out as Katy, Sugarland, some of the other places these guys have mentioned.

I'm no expert though, but I've done some preliminary research.

I'm still confused as to why you can find such beautiful homes, call them castles if you'd like, for 200K, and what's with every house having a gameroom?

Whatever, I'll take it.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

I personally like the Heights(Oak Forest) area...thats me being biased.

Also, River Oaks, The Woodlands, Deer park, and Clear Lake are some favorites of mines.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> I might make my own thread like this shortly, look into the Pearland area, I think that's gona work for me, not too far from downtown but far enough and it's not near as far out as Katy, Sugarland, some of the other places these guys have mentioned.
> 
> I'm no expert though, but I've done some preliminary research.
> 
> ...



Because the land is cheap out in the suburbs. Pearland is nowhere near as nice as Katy, Cinco Ranch, or some parts of Sugarland. Pearland schools are not as good and it's out off I45 which is kind of ghetto, no offense to anyone. Bunch of strip clubs everywhere.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

As an alternative, you might want to check out the jersey village area. The galleria is pretty much a straight down drive on 290.

Houston is notorious for its traffic problems, so get ready, because durring traffic hours, it can get pretty nasty.

NW side is nice, Jersey village area, copperfield...
houses are in a decent price range. Also the school districts are pretty good, Both KAty ISD and Cy Fair ISD are problly 2 of the best in the area.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Agreed. Jersey Village is a real nice area with very big homes and a low price. I'd go for it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> Because the land is cheap out in the suburbs. Pearland is nowhere near as nice as Katy, Cinco Ranch, or some parts of Sugarland. Pearland schools are not as good and it's out off I45 which is kind of ghetto, no offense to anyone. *Bunch of strip clubs everywhere.*


Heh, that was the first thing I thought of. 

In Houston, space isn't a problem. Everything is spread out, but everything has plenty of access. You shouldn't be intimidated by the sheer distance between places, as long as there is a major highway or freeway near you, you should be fine.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Because the land is cheap out in the suburbs. Pearland is nowhere near as nice as Katy, Cinco Ranch, or some parts of Sugarland. Pearland schools are not as good and it's out off I45 which is kind of ghetto, no offense to anyone. Bunch of strip clubs everywhere.




Lmao!


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i just graduated ('05). my sisters graduated in 04, 02, and 01. you?


Hey Pimped out, are you a student at UT? just wondering. If you are, that makes two of us.
Hook 'em Horns!!


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Pearland is a nice area to move into. It is not GHETTO! Spring, Katy, Pearland, Clearlake, Woodlands, Galleria and Downtown(if you want) Check those places out. I live in Pearland, and its not even close to 45 probably about 15 - 25 mins away. But you got alternate routes like 288 to 6-10 or 288 to 59. You pick. But Welcome to Houston. Get use to the smog, traffic, crazy *** drivers, etc. LoL We houstonians are nice. We will treat you nice..... :cowboy:


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

So thread starter, any updates? Pearland iss kinda ghetto and I've never seen attractive girls there. That probably won't factor into your decision, but yeahh I think for a family Sugarland would be best.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kfranco said:


> Hey Pimped out, are you a student at UT? just wondering. If you are, that makes two of us.
> Hook 'em Horns!!


yep.

if you do move to katy, try to stay in the cinco ranch area or the area near fry rd. when you get further west into old katy, it kinda sucks. stick with the newer areas. the nice thing about katy is its never really flooded where i live.


----------



## lsmoreno56 (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry, guys, but I have to disagree about moving out to Katy or Cinco Ranch. Way too far out especially with the horrendous traffic that area gets. Also, I don't understand why some of you are saying that Pearland is ghetto. You obviously haven't been out there. It's very nice with a lot of new homes. Pearland is more off of 288 than I-45 where more of the strip clubs and such are located.

With your wife working in the Galleria area, it's a pretty central location. Closer by would be Bellaire, some of it can be pricey but you could find some good deals in that area.

Good luck and welcome to Houston!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Bellaire would be an excellent choice. Schools probably better over all in Sugarland, and you have everything you need once you get out there. True suburbia.

Welcome...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

lsmoreno56 said:


> Sorry, guys, but I have to disagree about moving out to Katy or Cinco Ranch. Way too far out especially with the horrendous traffic that area gets. Also, I don't understand why some of you are saying that Pearland is ghetto. You obviously haven't been out there. It's very nice with a lot of new homes. Pearland is more off of 288 than I-45 where more of the strip clubs and such are located.
> 
> With your wife working in the Galleria area, it's a pretty central location. Closer by would be Bellaire, some of it can be pricey but you could find some good deals in that area.
> 
> Good luck and welcome to Houston!


What you said about Pearland is what I've read around the net, I actually hadn't seen too many bad comments about it (online) until I saw this thread.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> What you said about Pearland is what I've read around the net, I actually hadn't seen too many bad comments about it (online) until I saw this thread.


it has a bad rep and has earned it for the most part but its supposedly gettin better. if you move now and it does improve, you could be getting a good deal before land values sky rocket. when my parents moved here they missed out on a good chance for a house in rice village which has like quadrupled in value.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Great info so far guys. I really appreciate it. My wife and I just returned from a week in Mexico and will be taking a trip to Houston in the next couple of weeks to look around at our different options.


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

what happened to anthony mason?


----------

